# RIP Dennis Hooey



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Condolences to his family, Russ.


----------



## CLB (Oct 2, 2004)

I just saw this on another board, I am very sad to hear this. My deepest Sympathy to Jude and the rest of his family and freinds.


----------

